# CoreLogic Field Services is For Sale



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.corelogic.com/about-us/n...ram.aspx?elq=44e4a785ba4d4f8799f07145510b0c0a

*"The Company also announced today its intention to pursue the divestiture of its Asset Management and Processing Solutions (AMPS) segment. As a result, the businesses comprising the AMPS segment will be classified as held for sale as of December 31, 2013."*

I'm guessing they have seen the writing on the wall and want out of Dodge before the Sheriff shows up and kicks them out.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Their stock is up since the announcement, the investors like the news.

Can't say i blame them either.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Ill start the bidding at 1.00 lmfao


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

From the MBA's front page 



MBA's National Mortgage Servicing Conference & Expo
February 19-22, 2013 • Gaylord Texan Hotel & Convention Center • Dallas




The regulatory climate is changing rapidly, and the experts at MBA are working hard to ensure that you have access to the latest forecast and the most sought-after authorities to help you weather the storm. From the fog of servicing standards to the anticipated downpour of overall regulations,  the days ahead are likely to be turbulent for mortgage servicers. 
Attend *MBA's National Mortgage Servicing Conference & Expo 2013* to get the tools you need to _be prepared_ for what's ahead.

High lighted in red with "No Comment" 

 http://events.mortgagebankers.org/SERVICING2013/default.html


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I wonder if they would be willing to enter into a CFD. No money down but the balance in 90 days or so, more or less.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Ill start the bidding at 1.00 lmfao


With the millions they reported they lost last year??
I think your bid is a little high.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> I wonder if they would be willing to enter into a CFD. No money down but the balance in 90 days or so, more or less.


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

*DATE:*Fri 03/01/2013 1:48 pm
*FROM:*Pitasha Clay
[email protected]
*TO:* (my company)
(my email)
*RE:*CHECK DEDUCTION
A future payment check for services rendered will reflect a deduction for the following:
*Record Number:*DID91485
*Loan Number:*0058223355
*Work Order Number:*235115075
*Invoice Number:*12088
*Amount:*$1,528.80
*Reason:*Debit charge--Vendor, date stamp don't match the completion date. 
There was no explanation provided to explain different dates.
Mortgagor Address: 16622E NAVARRO DR 
Mortg. City/State/Zip: AURORA , CO 80013
You have 2 business days to return this form and any additional documentation to either:
*Fax:*(817) 826-315
*Email:*[email protected]
*Only written responses will be accepted.*
Debits will be processed on the 3rd business day if no response is received.
1 First American Way • Westlake, TX 76262
TEL 1-800-873-4532 • WWW.CORELOGIC.COM


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> *DATE:*Fri 03/01/2013 1:48 pm
> *FROM:*Pitasha Clay
> [email protected]
> *TO:* (my company)
> ...



Damn thieves!!! Say you do the work today, the 8th and upload after 11PM mountain time. Now the completion shows the 9th. Friggen ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> *DATE:*Fri 03/01/2013 1:48 pm
> *FROM:*Pitasha Clay
> [email protected]
> *TO:* (my company)
> ...


What happens if it takes three days to complete?


----------

